

Show HN: Recawl - a search engine for your web history - _grrr
http://www.recawl.com/

======
mcrittenden
Doesn't Chrome already store full-text history?

~~~
_grrr
It does, but it also has bookmarks and there are a number of bookmarking
services that all improve on the basic browser offering in some way.

When I first started Recawl Chrome's history search was somewhat
unreliable/buggy although it has improved since then.

I also find Chrome's history search hard to use.

For example:

You cann't constrain a search by time period and you cann't block sites from
appearing in the results.

Recawl suggests keywords related to your current search and it also learns to
re-order results for search terms based on your previous click history.

Your Recawl history is available to search remotely whereas Chrome's history
is only local.

